
Show HN: Dupdupdraw, a Forth-inspired drawing bot - polm23
https://twitter.com/dupdupdraw
======
Lerc
I'll pop my head up to say I did something similar with
[https://github.com/Lerc/stackie](https://github.com/Lerc/stackie)

blogpost guide at [http://blag.fingswotidun.com/2015/09/stack-machine-
generated...](http://blag.fingswotidun.com/2015/09/stack-machine-generated-
textures.html)

I like the idea of a twitter feed to give examples. It satisfies the "Show me
it working." urge nicely. I wonder if the idea would work interactively. Say
"@dupdupdraw render: 16 128 0 // x sin - - sinh y 0 xg 16 sinh sin + swap swap
% y di sr dup 16 32 512 16 di 512 @ + ish " and get it to reply with the
image.

~~~
polm23
It actually already works that way! Feel free to tweet at it.

------
polm23
Howdy folks, author here - sorry for not making it clearer, but if you tweet
at @dupdupdraw it'll interpret your tweet as a program and reply with a
picture. Words not in the vocabulary are interpreted as random numbers, so
worst case you get a flat color.

For a more detailed guide, check github or some examples:

[https://github.com/polm/dupdupdraw](https://github.com/polm/dupdupdraw)
[http://www.dampfkraft.com/by-
id/efa8fe5c-34b0-47fc-99dd-9992...](http://www.dampfkraft.com/by-
id/efa8fe5c-34b0-47fc-99dd-999235eb0ea4.html)

If you have any ideas, pull requests and forks are welcome too!

------
erichocean
And here's something similar for 3D:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generative_Modelling_Language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generative_Modelling_Language)

------
lfender6445
[https://github.com/polm/dupdupdraw](https://github.com/polm/dupdupdraw)

